# Awesome trim paint!



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll take a look at this if I can find it. You used to be able to get Acrylic enamels that turned pretty hard. If you used it on a door or window, it would dry and not stick every single time you close it. With the new formulations, all my usual 100% acrylic enamels now stick. was in a hardware store trying to find some 100% acrylic enamel, and the guy there was telling me "You want latex." He didn't have a clue about the difference.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Hate to bring back an old post , but I am

I was skeptical about the waterbourne aspect of painting Metal buildings. I normaly roof with R-panels , but a friend needed his shop painted and I said wth you wash and scrub it I'll shoot it. (walls not roof)

I am NOT a PAINTER but I do ok. 
This paint (semi-gloss) sprayed on nice and had a uniform sheen even tho I wasnt using a great rig and only spray every 3 or 4 years or so ( I all but forgot how to prime my sprayer LOL)

I have painted panels before but this paint was alot easier to apply then others have been and did it in 1 coat covering faded red with a light grey. Layed out on panels at around 250 sqft a gal and 300 sqft / gall on basicly flat garage doors , pretty forgiving and covered well without back rolling or using floweres

Even tho technicly a latex its not wanting to come off my hands like normal latexes so Im thinking this is a better product then alot of extior paints in the price range or higher.

The real test will be time.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

As far as "acrylics" being called "latex", I think some manufactures figure it's less confusing to the consumer. Latex was the first popular waterborn paint, & has become a generic, rather than a descriptive term. By using a generic term, it makes it easier for most consumers to separate waterbourn from oils. Adding acrylic, in their mind, only muddies the water. I've had to look at the content label to figure out what they are. If it's acrylic, it'll only say acrylic in the percentage listing.

The more professional oriented companies ( ie Porter) call them what they are

I wish they would all just call them what they are!
Joe


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink: enamel, water:blink:


Check with artists! Yup OILS that are water soluble! I won't touch them, myself. (Just silliness, in art I am a bit of a prude and a purest.) So, if they do it to the heavy oil of art tubes, house enamel should be a cinch. 

Enamel does not mean alkyd. Alkyds are made with an alkyd resin binder that has been modified with a non yellowing drying oil for optimum color retention, excellent durability, and rapid drying time. Clean up: mineral spirits, turpentine, paint thinner

Enamel:

1. A vitreous, usually opaque, protective or decorative coating baked on metal, glass, or ceramic ware.
2. An object having such a coating, as in a piece of cloisonné.
3. A coating that dries to a hard glossy finish: nail enamel.
4. A paint that dries to a hard glossy finish.
5. Anatomy The hard, calcareous substance covering the exposed portion of a tooth.

So, I say we give the man a break! When did painters start caring so much about spelling and or typos?!


----------

